# XD trigger compared to glock



## maddmatt02 (May 2, 2009)

I shot a few guns at the range the other day, taurus, 2 glocks, and a sig. and I like the trigger pull on the glock the most, as well as the auto safeties.

was looking at a XD40 (range doesnt have one for me to shoot), and looks like the function is about the same? can anyone tell me about the trigger feel compared to a Glock?


----------



## bridic (May 15, 2009)

To me I am able to stage the XD trigger better than the glock I shot but it could have just been the pistol.


----------



## tickerguy (Apr 23, 2009)

I stuck a PRP trigger safety bar in mine (XDm 9mm) and it made a huge difference. The takeup is much shorter and the break more crisp.

I did NOT install the reduced-power springs they included, as I didn't want to reduce the pull weight - just get rid of some of the mushiness.

That it did and the difference in my groupings was not small.


----------



## bridic (May 15, 2009)

I have been thinking about a trigger job but I just haven't pulled the trigger...no pun intended.


----------

